# Consolidated Mark sheet or Transcripts



## jbala (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have got the invite to apply for 189 Visa. In the documents required, i see "transcripts"

Can i submit consolidated mark sheet for transcripts to DIAC?

I submitted consolidated mark sheet for ACS and it was accepted but not sure about DIAC

Pls clarify, Thanks


----------



## jbala (Mar 12, 2012)

can some one assist with this query pls?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jbala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the invite to apply for 189 Visa. In the documents required, i see "transcripts"
> 
> ...


You can submit consolidated as well as individual sem mark sheets (What is that you are going to lose?) I assume you have had 8 semesters - So, 8*1 = 8 Rs for print out and 10*8 = 80 Rs for notary and 10*8 = 80 for the scan (Thus hardly 170 Rs you will spend, a peanut when it comes to your visa expenses). Why do you want to risk or look closely here? 

Do not think twice on such things is my advice.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes u can scan 8 transcripts (1 Document) and 1 degree (1 document) and upload it in your immi account. Colored scanned copy or certified copies for originals are also accepted . I also did the same and many more did like this.

Both ways are good.

Cheers


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jbala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the invite to apply for 189 Visa. In the documents required, i see "transcripts"
> 
> ...


I would say - it is Highly Recommended that you submit the Exact document to DIBP which you used for Skill Assessment (ACS)

You can - submit additional docs but you should provide all those what you gave to ACS...


----------



## jbala (Mar 12, 2012)

jre05 said:


> You can submit consolidated as well as individual sem mark sheets (What is that you are going to lose?) I assume you have had 8 semesters - So, 8*1 = 8 Rs for print out and 10*8 = 80 Rs for notary and 10*8 = 80 for the scan (Thus hardly 170 Rs you will spend, a peanut when it comes to your visa expenses). Why do you want to risk or look closely here?
> 
> Do not think twice on such things is my advice.


Thanks JRE.. Transcripts & Mark sheets are two different things rite.. i saw in a checklist that transcripts should be submitted..

I submitted mark sheets for ACS, bcoz i saw transcripts are required, i thought that i should request for it from university and get it separately from them, which is a tedious process..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jbala said:


> Thanks JRE.. Transcripts & Mark sheets are two different things rite.. i saw in a checklist that transcripts should be submitted..
> 
> I submitted mark sheets for ACS, bcoz i saw transcripts are required, i thought that i should request for it from university and get it separately from them, which is a tedious process..


Transcript = Degree certificates and or Provisional Certificate that university issues.

Marksheets means individual semester mark sheets.

As far I understand, both are critical to be submitted.


----------

